# Fennec fox



## Selinah (Dec 6, 2021)

Guys anyone guide me on where to find a fennec fox seller or breeder I’m the uk?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

For starters, what experience do you have of keeping exotic mammals?


----------



## Selinah (Dec 6, 2021)

simplysardonic said:


> For starters, what experience do you have of keeping exotic mammals?


I don't have a lot of experience I've never had an exotic pet before I've kept alot of pets but nothing rare like this and I've been onto my research for a while.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Selinah said:


> Guys anyone guide me on where to find a fennec fox seller or breeder I'm the uk?


Five years a fox owner here. Before I get on my usual soapbox, I answer your question directly: there are VERY few people in the UK who even own fennecs, let alone breed them.
Most of the fennecs I know are getting on a bit and even the ones that aren't have a poor track record when it comes to breeding.

In my opinion, a lot of this is down to inappropriate diet. The rest of this is due to genetic bottlenecking.

Now for the soap box. Foxes make sh£t pets.
- They stink.
- They're incredibly noisy.
- They MUST be kept in a large, escape proof enclosure.
- They crap and pee wherever they fancy and almost never litter train reliably. Even if they're pretty good as cubs/kits, they almost invariably get worse upon hitting maturity.
- They require a lot of room, time and work (as does just about any other mammal, domestic or otherwise if you're doing it properly.
- Regardless of species, foxes in the UK have poor genetic diversity and I have seen the issues that can arise from people making poor breeding decisions with my own eyes.
- Most individuals go through wild swings in personality during the autumn, even if they're spayed/castrated.
- They require a broad, varied and properly balanced diet. Not dog or cat food.
- They are quick to bite when scared. And their bites SUCK.

Fennecs are just as much all of the above as silver and arctics, just smaller and more delicate. And extremely expensive.

If the above doesn't put you off, if you're deadly serious, willing to build a zoo-worthy enclosure, and are genuinely prepared for what you're thinking of doing, I can absolutely put you in touch with some of my friends who own fennecs.

But full disclosure and without wishing to sound like some elitist knobhead (because I'm not), I can hand on heart say that if you're not serious, haven't researched and are clearly not a suitable home, you'll be met with a pretty blunt and resounding "no".


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Selinah said:


> *I don't have a lot of experience* I've never had an exotic pet before I've kept alot of pets but nothing rare like this and I've been onto my research for a while.


I've kept a lot of species of domestic animals over the years, but exotic _wild animals_ are a whole other level, @Katalyst knows her stuff, please do listen.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Selinah said:


> I don't have a lot of experience I've never had an exotic pet before I've kept alot of pets but nothing rare like this and I've been onto my research for a while.


You must have posted this whilst I was writing so I'd missed it. My suggestion is that you spend some time sorking with foxes in some capacity before taking the plunge. Reach out to some owners and explain that you're interested in keeping them. Most will be very happy to let you experience the smell, noise and chaos first hand.

I loved my years with my foxes and never, ever envisioned a time without them. Having spent several years trying to secure a small lump of land and failing, I offered them to a wildlife park looking to take some on.

Their enclosure with me was large and well laid out with 12 climbing levels, four dens, 380 square foot of usable running space etc but it was not the enormous woodland enclosure that was meant to happen but didn't due to some very unhappy and unexpected events occurring.
So despite how much it has broken my heart to do so, I gave them up to somewhere that could offer them that RIGHT NOW.

I miss their fascinating personalities and behaviours every day. But truth be told, I don't miss the obscene amounts of cleaning, the screaming and yeowling racket from two of the vixens that carried so far.

I don't miss constantly smelling like a bucket of cheap weed and p1ss either. It's a smell that really doesn't wash out!


----------



## Selinah (Dec 6, 2021)

Katalyst said:


> You must have posted this whilst I was writing so I'd missed it.
> My suggestion is that you spend some time sorking with foxes in some capacity before taking the plunge. Reach out to some owners and explain that you're interested in keeping them. Most will be very happy to let you experience the smell, noise and chaos first hand.
> I loved my years with my foxes and never, ever envisioned a time without them.
> Having spent several years trying to secure a small lump of land and failing, I offered them to a wildlife park looking to take some on.
> ...


Right honestly I needed to hear that but still not one little bit put off I would love being able to experience them first hand. Who're making the decision of buying them so would you be able to help me get in touch with people local to me who could help with that?


----------



## LizIsMe (2 mo ago)

I read this and was heavily put off, I mean the idea of having an exotic pet that wasn't at least native to a wet and cold environment was iffy but yeah I am out  Thanks!


----------

